# Matte paint coming off??



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I saw a picture posted on facebook of a C59 with paint coming off. It looks horrid.

has anyone else had this problem with their matte painted Colnagos?


----------



## cyclingvet (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks terrible! I hope this is a one-off. I've got a Europcar C59 like this on order. It looks as if the base coat is the gloss metallic lime green and the matt is then sprayed over this. Logic would suggest that the bonding of a second coat of paint to a gloss coat is not going to be good without prior preparation, which would be impossible without ruining the finsh of the remaining lime green bits.

This is NOT what one should get with a frame costing £3.5k

I must admit , I thought the paint process would have been the other way around, spraying the gloss green onto the matt black ( which may bond better?)

Any more reports of Europcar colour (CSLM) same fate?


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I would expect the paint around the "coln" to only streak like that if something's disolved it - if it's been applied poorly it would simply flake/chip off. There looks to be some residue/liquid staining on the top tube and fork?

I thought they would've also applied a matte top coat to seal it, but doesn't appear that way?


----------



## cyclingvet (Aug 5, 2008)

Your right one80. Not sure about a matt top coat to seal the gloss green though.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Its very likely that these are team bikes that have been pressure washed by the support crew. That is what would strip off the paint. ...and depending on the water pressure used these can and will strip off any paint.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

or got some paint remover sprayed on ?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This was some matte cracking and peeling from a Europcar team bike:


----------



## 2ndrep (Mar 14, 2012)

I just don't think the quality of the paintwork is as good as previous models. I guess you would really need a pair of rose tinted glasses for this one! Just looks completely terrible !


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

hmm hate to see these lovely europcar colourscheme bikes looking like this, I think this must be a team bike thing, what with the pressure washing and stuff, I would hate it if it happened to my C59. Shudder ........


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Harley Davidson has a matte finish option on some bikes.When it first came out there were lots of problems with it coming off.
The airbox on my VRod had Black Denim matte paint and it started coming off where the seat rubbed against it.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

and other matt coloured paint doesn't, strange .....


----------



## 2ndrep (Mar 14, 2012)

perhaps they are rushing the frames and not concentrating on the paint quality and finish!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

i doubt it, we are talking colnago here.


----------

